

We’ve Broken This Startup Thing - villauriz
http://adii.me/weve-broken-this-startup-thing

======
janeesah
If some people can work efficiently enough at a startup to only work 9 hours a
day, more power to them.

However, it's been my experience that those who truly dedicate every waking
moment to their business and immerse themselves in work tend to get their
startup off the ground in the biggest ways.

